# resetting for campsite random move out



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 21, 2020)

i'm kinda nervous... how quick do you need to reset (exit without saving?) when it's a villager you want to stay! i don't have amiibos of some of the dreamies i've acquired


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 21, 2020)

asap before the game can autosave, if not you're stuck with the option the camper has given you. :/


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 21, 2020)

I always checked the campsite (peeked in) and if it was a villager I wanted, I would talk to them once, s&q, reload game, walk back up to them, talk until they wanted to move in. The moment I see them suggest the villager I want to stay, instantly quit without saving, reload the game, talk to them again, rinse & repeat


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 21, 2020)

I haven't tried it myself, but I've heard turn it off quickly during the dialogue once you find out who.  It's random who they choose each time if it's not an Amiibo


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 21, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> I always checked the campsite (peeked in) and if it was a villager I wanted, I would talk to them once, s&q, reload game, walk back up to them, talk until they wanted to move in. The moment I see them suggest the villager I want to stay, instantly quit without saving, reload the game, talk to them again, rinse & repeat



oh so, the name suggestion instantly appears on the dialogue box before there's an option to answer? i'll just quit very quick. and yes, makes sense to do it after the game just reloaded (saving & quit before doing something else) thanks.


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 21, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> oh so, the name suggestion instantly appears on the dialogue box before there's an option to answer? i'll just quit very quick. and yes, makes sense to do it after the game just reloaded (saving & quit before doing something else) thanks.


sometimes it gets tiring to have to play like 3 games before a villager wants to move-in. and yes, for ex. when I was moving in Marshal, he would say something like "Ok, the name they gave me was [insert villager]" and before he even finished the sentence, I had already hit the home button and was force closing the game. Had to go through like 3 rounds of him making me pick stupid cards, but it worked out in the end. It's less tiring if you have multiple villagers you don't mind booting, haha.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 21, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> sometimes it gets tiring to have to play like 3 games before a villager wants to move-in. and yes, for ex. when I was moving in Marshal, he would say something like "Ok, the name they gave me was [insert villager]" and before he even finished the sentence, I had already hit the home button and was force closing the game. Had to go through like 3 rounds of him making me pick stupid cards, but it worked out in the end. It's less tiring if you have multiple villagers you don't mind booting, haha.



thanks for the info! yeah looks like i need some free time tonight to play those games because unfortunately i'm looking to just remove 1 for now hahaha so i better hope luck is on my side


----------

